# Buying in Sardegna



## meganhastings (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi, my husband and I are getting ready to but a little place in Sardegna. Any tips on the locals? I went to school in Cagliari years ago, but that was for high school and i am sure it has changed since the late 80's, lol.
Thanks, any words would be great.


----------



## nidelva (Nov 12, 2012)

*what can be found in Sardegniao*

Hello Megan,
I and my husband spend several months in Cagliary during last years (also in 2012). Opportunities depend on what you want to have. In general Sardegnia is expensive, but there are occasions if you can dedicate some time. A friend of us, for example, have bought a couple of years before a house (2 floors) with the garden in the Cagliary's suburbs for 60 000 euro, which other considered a fantastic price. This was on the auction sale. So, if you come and buy a local newspaper, on Saturday they announce properties next month on the auction and you can try to prepare documents. At the same time in the booklets of the agencies you can find appartments 50sq.m for 140 000 euros. But this high price is related to the sea coast property demand. 
In the hinterland one can fiind cheaper, but you have to buy a car at once.
I shall be in Sardegnia also this year but do not yet know when.
Regards and best wishes.


----------

